# Your Biggest Verified Ohio Bass



## fishingredhawk

I realize that there is already a thread that is quite similar to this.

However, I would like to modify the thread with new rules. In order to post about your bass, the following steps must be followed:

1. List the weight and/or length of the biggest OHIO largemouth or smallmouth that you have ever caught.

2. NO GUESSING on weight and/or length. Do not post the fish unless you actually measured or weighed the fish.

3. List where the fish was caught

4. List the bait you caught the fish on

5. A picture of the bass must accompany the post. Do not post the fish unless you have a picture of it.

The purpose of this post is to see how many big Ohio bass are actually being caught by our members. I'm looking forward to the responses!


----------



## fishingredhawk

I'll make the first post since I started the thread.

The biggest Ohio largemouth I ever caught weighed 6.0 lbs on a digital scale. It was caught at the AEP recreation lands in the summer of 2007. The fish was caught on a jig.

Here is the picture:


The biggest Ohio smallmouth I have ever caught weighed 4.2lbs on a digital scale. The fish was 22" long. It was caught on Alum Creek in the spring of 2008. The fish was caught on a football jig.

Here is the picture:


----------



## Columbusslim31

17" Smallmouth caught at Hoover in 2007. Caught on a 1/8 chartruse jig and twister:


----------



## Marshall

23.5 inch Largemouth in April 2000. It weighed 7lbs on bass pro shop scale. Fish was caught on a spinnerbait at the famous Antrim Lake.


----------



## JignPig Guide

Here are my best/biggest fish pictures:

- My biggest is a 7.5-pounder caught in 2000. I also caught a 4.5-pounder the same day. (picture of the 7.5-pounder attached)

- My best two fish are a 7-pounder and a 6-pounder caught the same day in 2000. (see picture)

- These were caught on the JignPig in the middle of the Summer time July & August, deep in the hydrilla.

- The public reservoir located on Wheeling Rd. in Fairfield County was drained in 2002. The gulls showed up and ate all of the good fish up over the week or so it drained. It broke my heart!

The ones over 7-pounds are on my wall. The 6lb. & 4.5lb were kept alive until I had some good pictures, and put back into water.


----------



## MaumeeAngler

25 3/16'' Long, sorry no weight!


----------



## CARP 104

My biggest weighed largemouth was 5.15lbs caught in an Alum Creek Tournament on a crankbait 
(2008):










Biggest Smallmouth also came in an Alum Creek tournament on a jig and weighed in at 4.13lbs (2007):


----------



## pizza

nice fish everyone. Great to see pics of hawgs with known weights.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman

This is my largest Lake bass. I have a super-secret farm pond in SE Ohio that I can go and catch about 15 5-6lb bass with a spinnerbait in an hour... but that doesn't count haha.

Salt Fork Lake.
May 4, 2008
3/8oz Silver spinnerbait
3.5lbs on the digital


----------



## Bass_Hawg

4.8 pound on digital scale Zara Spook Private Pond 11-05-05. Great kicker fish for the mornings fishing



4.4 on Digi Scale. Caught on Zara Spook. Had a blugill tail sticking out of its gullet. Great strike and a powerfull fish.




Here is 2 pics of my biggest in Ohio 5.6 Pounds on Digital scale My biggest as of yet in Ohio. Crappy digital camera was used no timer on it. was very dissapointed by the outcome of the pics. Measured just over 22 inches. Caught on a Pop R.


----------



## JignPig Guide

Hey CARP104,

Since I took the picture of your hog at Alum Creek, do I get to count that as one that I caught? Isn't that the same as your buddy catching fish bigger than yours out of the front of your boat? The captian of the ship gets to say that he caught it! LOL


----------



## joewallguy

7.9 pounds. 23'' on a purple and white 3/4 oz. hair jig off Vermilion in 18 fow.


----------



## Coonhound

5.7lb, caught on a 3/8oz KaRu Lures VibraShock on one of the gravel pits in West Carrolton:









Smallie on left went 4.9lb, caught on a green pumpkin Venom tube at a "private" lake. 









I've caught a few bigger largemouth...but they were always from the bank and i never had a scale or tape. Just since i had this pic handy (and i'm open to guesses on weight):


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes

I'm breaking the rules. Do know the weight, but it measured just around 17.5 inches. I caught the fish in my parents stocked pond in Mt.Gilead Ohio. Caught it on a black spinner bait, throwing over top of the deep bowl section of the pond. I don't fish for bass much, so this was my Personal World Record HOG. lol

















Biggest Public caught Bass was at Griggs this past june. Caught this 14 1/2 incher while bobber fishing with my gf's 10 year old Brother. lol









my bass are pathetic, I am no BASS MASTER.


----------



## Procraftboats21

23 1/2'', 7.2 lbs. From a STATE LAKE in Columbiana County, Ohio. White Chatterbait. I was in a tournament too, talk about a kicker fish!

Private Ponds/Strip Cuts should not count, to easy


----------



## stjdad

those are some real hogs there jig-n-pig


----------



## JignPig Guide

stjdad said:


> those are some real hogs there jig-n-pig


Thanks stjdad. Those five-pound plus fish sure are fun to chase. But one has gotta have patience.


----------



## rrw4258

My big bass came early this summer fishing a 5" Yum Dinger in Junebug weightless on a 3/0 EWG hook... using a 6'6" MH Shimano Convergence Rod with a Cablea's Prodigy casting reel spooled with 14 lb. Berkley Vanish Transition. She was 25" length by 17" girth, and went 8 lbs. 13 ounces on my digital Rapala scale, and on a fish calculator it went 8.85 lbs... the two are almost the same weight. Here are some pics...





























Ryan


----------



## Danshady

heres mine caught with reelmanly/chuck at small quarry in columbus on 4 inch green pumkin yum dinger

no scale but figured to be about 26 inches after measuring my shoulders to be about 24 inches wide


----------



## Lewis

Caught this one a couple days ago on a Red Zoom U tail worm.
No weight,but it was 24 1/2 inches long.
It was released to be caught another day.


----------



## JignPig Guide

*Wow Lewis!!!

That is a giant bass! Look at the gut on that thing. Awesome!*


----------



## Basskisser1

21.5 inch largemouth, Ross Lake. Several years ago in September. It hit my pretty, girlie, mirrored spinnerbait that I let sink in 12 feet of water. Didn't weigh it but it was nice.












Thios 20 incher is worth mentioning. It hit a Case SSS in the pouring rain at Darby Bend Lakes, a few weeks after they opened it to the public in 2006.


----------



## Basskisser1

Mr. Basskisser's are in my album. Here is a 20 inch smallie from Lake Erie, caught on a tube.



Largemouth, 21 incher, private pond, Case Buzzin' Frog.


----------



## FishJunky

23 1/2 inchs

I caught this fish at a Wildlife Preserve that my buddy is the property manager at. We were doing a fish study and he has asked me not to post where it is at. Sorry.

I caught it on a 5inch red shad senko.

Again I'm sorry I could not give the name of the Preserve, but he has a hard enough time keeping people off this land that do not have permission. I'll send you a PM of where.


----------



## fishingredhawk

BUMP!

Great responses so far. Let's see some more of those hawgs!


----------



## Bass_Hawg

Got another nice one about a month ago. 

Caught on a CrankBait. Bounced it off a log and bam she nailed it.

4#'s 12oz on XTools Digital Scale.


----------



## Bassnpro1

here is mine. Quarry 5 lbs 3 oz on the digital. Jig and plastic.










Here is my biggest from public water. It was caught in Winton Woods lake in Cincy. 4 lbs 14 oz on the digital. Small spinnerbait


----------



## fishingredhawk

Haha, I get to update my biggest bass.

6.875 lbs, 23 inches caught on 11-23-08:







​


----------



## Pancho

This was a 20.4 4.63lbs big bass for that day in the NBAA Tourney at Alum Creek
Was caught on a Venon Hollow Hog texas rig


----------



## junkyardbass

My PB, June 2008. Turkey Foot Lake. 22.25 inches. Sorry no weight.


----------



## devildog#1

My personal best 21 1/4 inch smallie (rocky river)​


----------



## MuskieJim

Smallie, 23.5 inches, almost 7 pounds on digital. Fish was released.


----------



## Procraftboats21

wow that is a hog smallmouth


----------



## topwater

5.6lbs digital scale. Private pond, Ashland County, but it sure seemed like it "counted" at the time! Didn't get length and girth before releasing.


----------



## SConner

22" Largemouth from pond


 19" Smallmouth from GMR


----------



## ROCKS

No pictures,but Largemouth - 7.51lbs ,private lake,Smallmouth - 5.75 lbs.,Lake Erie


----------



## CatBassCrap

4.6 on a bass pro non digital scale
caught at a pond on a rebel crawdad brown and orange just 3 days ago


----------



## jonzun

9 lbs last summer (if you look close you can see where it was caught on the lake)


----------



## jarrettz97

rrw4258....that doesnt look like no where near an 8lb fish....maybe a nice 5lb??? fishingredhawks monster didnt even break 7lbs and that thing is hhuuggee....its a nice fish though.


----------



## xtrema

Not my biggest...but biggest LM of the year so far. 









Definitely not my biggest SM, but here is a solid 5lber from Erie last year. I average about 10 a year 5lbs or better. Anytime in late April or early May you can drag a tube along the SW corner of Kelleys Island and catch them until your arms are sore.


----------



## xtrema

Found this pic of a nice smallie I caught at Alum last year. Didn't get a weight on it, but it measured 19.5"


----------



## wildohio22

the bass on my avatar... LM 21.5, didnt have a scale my guess was about 4lbs, eastfork lake 4/1/08, april fools day! hit so hard i thought got snagged on a log


----------



## JignPig Guide

jarrettz97 said:


> rrw4258....that doesnt look like no where near an 8lb fish....maybe a nice 5lb??? fishingredhawks monster didnt even break 7lbs and that thing is hhuuggee....its a nice fish though.


----------



## FishThis

Are you kidding me, Really?


----------



## rbthntr

not my biggest but the biggest pic avalible 7lbs on a blk blu jig


----------



## senkothrower

My nine year old once again embarrassed his dad this past Saturday. He has a 5.7lber I had a replica mount done of for him on the wall. This one was 6.1lb which he reminds me is bigger than any green fish I've ever caught. He did everything himself other than net it(glad I had some part in it) Needless to say I am VERY proud. I've also included a pic of his 5.7lb caught almost 2yrs ago that we had a replica made of.


----------



## TheCream

I don't bass fish as much as most of my friends, so my personal bests are not as impressive. The weights are according to my Normark scales. Those pre-rigged "Kelly Worms" got me a lot of solid bass from Ohio River backwaters. I landed several bass over 3lbs on them, but I still have never topped 5lbs.  

Largemouth: 4lbs 3oz from an Ohio River backwater, caught on a 6" purple "Kelly Worm"

Smallmouth: 3lbs 13oz from an Ohio River tributary, 1/8oz black/blue Bitsy Bug jig

Here is a pic of the smallie, I have a better photo somewhere and can't find it. May have to re-scan, this was from my pre-digital camera era.


----------



## fishingredhawk

Well, it's getting to be HAWG hunting season again! Let's see some new personal best fish posted in the upcoming months. I will definitely be out hunting HARD in November and December. That 7lb public water mark is going down this Fall!


----------



## shawney1986

measured 23 inch guessing about 7lbs


----------



## JignPig Guide

I can't remember this guys name. But his bass weighed exactly 7-pounds on my digital scale. Needless to say, he stated this was his biggest bass to date. He caught this giant early spring this year on the JignPig...


----------



## BASmead

Sorry, i blew it on length and weight and I'm not even going to venture a guess. But, looking at all these beautiful hogs, i had to share mine. This fish came from a highway pond in march on a big thumper colorado spinnerbait with a black skirt and a white grub... granted, i'm doing the old straight arm camera trick but i've weighed several 5 lbers and this big girl dwarfed 'em with that fat prespawn belly... guessers are welcome


----------



## Orlando

Lake Erie,Ruggle 6lb. 5 oz on a smoke Yammamoto in 18 FOW west of the castle. Kinda hard to take a picture when fishing by myself


----------



## Putzin

http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album44&id=090509_006

21.47 pounds total in an electric only dobass tourney!!


----------



## LimitOut

Oh yeah???? I bet you cant beat this one!


----------



## bassmastermjb

Nice fish guys, great pictures to boot. This has been one of the most enjoyable threads ever posted on OGF.There are hogs to be caught in Ohio.............Mark


----------



## Bass Day

> How 'bout biggest five caught in one day....


These guys have got you beat, Putzin.








24lb. 13 oz. total in an electric only GLBC tourney on Evans!!


----------



## Putzin

"These guys have got you beat, Putzin."


WOW what a bag!! Anything north of twenty pounds in a non-Erie bass touurney in Ohio is awesome, Great JOB. I'm gonna have to visit Evans soon.


----------



## lordofthepunks

jarrettz97 said:


> rrw4258....that doesnt look like no where near an 8lb fish....maybe a nice 5lb??? fishingredhawks monster didnt even break 7lbs and that thing is hhuuggee....its a nice fish though.


i concurr, but his isnt the only reach of the thread. the guy that said his bass was 26" long (that fish would weigh in excess of 15 lbs) along with the 8lb smallie im skeptical of, but whatever makes people feel better about themselves.im computer illiterate and i havent figured out how to post a pic but my personal best is on the tournament forum from earlier this fall. alum creek weighed 5.7lbs http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=25995&stc=1&d=1255995364


----------



## JF1

6lb2oz on my digital scale. Terrible pic, only had my old camera phone. Caught in a private 13acre lake behind my house. 










Fish was taken on a shakey head jig w/ a yamoto hula grub attached. I saw her under a brush pile but couldn't get her to bite. After 20-25minutes, this is what she hit on.


----------



## JOE B

caught with Zoom trick worm-watermelon red
6 1/2 lbs in NW Ohio early October


----------



## rsm555600

Sorry, no weight but measured at 23". Caught on a glass shad rap in a private pond in wadsworth. Was alone in a 12' alum boat with no net. Dragged me around the lake a little before he finally tired and let me lip him. It was awesome.


----------



## JF1

Fishing out of a small alum. boat is fantastic when you hook into a great big fish is an awesome time! nothing beats trying to reel in a fish that is pulling you around the lake!

Good catch man.


----------



## skycruiser

This is the fish that got me addicted to fishing this year. I took up fishing last year when golf got to be too expensive and i thought fishing would be cheaper...boy was i wrong. 

this fish was caught april 3rd 2009 in a public lake near hilliard. i was fishing a brown powerworm texas rigged and this monster inhaled it. She was full of eggs and just enormous. i managed to snap one picture with my camera phone and quickly released her. the next day i went out and bought a tape and scale. from that point on all i can think about is catching big bass


----------

